# turn your plow into a forklift and more



## pegleg (Dec 15, 2008)

I have created a product that will allow anyone to convert there snowplow into a forklift, rake , loader and many other pieces of equipment.. This is done by removing the plow blade and installing a 3 point hitch in the same way the blade is removed.
This product is patented . If enough people think this is a good idea I will have them manufactured and make them available. The cost is expected to be around $300 dollars.. The address below is a video of this hitch being used in 4 different ways.. Please watch the video and tell me if I should risk investing a large amount of money to have them manufactured. 
I made this for myself and when people see what it does they ask where to get one and how much is it.

http://www.iplow.net/view_video.php?obj_id=19


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The pallet forks looked okay but how do you dump the dirt scoop? And your truck was taking a beating while using that box blade  

You definitely get an A for effort...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree you get an A for effort but I see a very limited market for it.
I tried something like that with a Western blade a few years ago for moving boat lifts and it worked but the weight is way too far out in front of the truck and kills the front end.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

way to much time on your hands


----------



## pegleg (Dec 15, 2008)

Camden;690395 said:


> The pallet forks looked okay but how do you dump the dirt scoop? And your truck was taking a beating while using that box blade
> 
> You definitely get an A for effort...


There is a trigger on the dirt scoop to dump the load. thanks for your opinion


----------



## pegleg (Dec 15, 2008)

hydro_37;690402 said:


> I agree you get an A for effort but I see a very limited market for it.
> I tried something like that with a Western blade a few years ago for moving boat lifts and it worked but the weight is way too far out in front of the truck and kills the front end.


 I dont want to lose alot of money so thank you.
I think anyone who owns a plow could use there equipment the whole year.
There are hundreds of different implements that will fit in this hitch. I have a tractor but for small jobs Ifind it faster and easier using my truck. Thank you


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

looks interesting, but the thing is ... around here, we dont keep plow blades laying around or attached to the truck , we take them off... well if im ginna take the time to put the attachment on , and hook up the plow. ill just do it with a skid steer

and frankly, i have tried to grade gravel with a snow plow blade....its super hard to do any kinda of a decent job... so i would vote no on this on

but good try


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I like the concept, but im not sure if the usefulness is there. I really liked the forks but again how often would someone use it.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

great idea but not sure how many people would buy it. i think the landscape rake if it was wider like the size of a plow that would be a better idea. the dirt scoop is cool but not worth the time because i could have a worker do it faster with a shovel and wheel barrel. thw box scraper was alright but why not just use a wider one like the size of a back plow blade? the forklift idea is good but only if it could lift alot of weight, like about a skid of sod of interlock. be hard to do that with it unless you redo your plow mounts and brackets. maybe a tiller attachment? maybe a bigger dirt shovel?


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

If i want to use tractor implements, I would fire up a tractor or skid steer instead of the truck. I just don't see any advantage to using the truck.


----------



## E.D. (Dec 21, 2008)

I like the idea that you've come up with. Personally i dont think that you would do to well trying to sell them, simply because your truck would take a beating that it doesnt need to because their is already equipment designed to do this task, i.e. tractor, and skid steer. But if you've got the motivation and can stomache the costs why not give it a shot and start your own business. You could not make any money and go belly up, or you could sell lots of them and have a good business, or if big brands see you doing good with your design they'll want to buy your patent/sell your product<< in which case you may not have to work again  might be a happy ending, might be a bad time to be you.. you'll never know unless you try though, goodluck


----------



## pegleg (Dec 15, 2008)

elite1msmith;690462 said:


> looks interesting, but the thing is ... around here, we dont keep plow blades laying around or attached to the truck , we take them off... well if im ginna take the time to put the attachment on , and hook up the plow. ill just do it with a skid steer
> 
> and frankly, i have tried to grade gravel with a snow plow blade....its super hard to do any kinda of a decent job... so i would vote no on this on
> 
> but good try


I thonk you are right but most people who own a snowplow dont own a skid steer. were I live we use the snowplow for 4 months to plow snow and dont use it for the other 8 months. With this hitch you can use hundreds of implements. I can drive my truck on the interstate with an implement and do small jobs withou looading a tractor on a trailor and hauling it 50 miles to use it for 15 minutes.
Thank you for your reply, I dont want to lose money so I appreciate your thoughts


----------



## pegleg (Dec 15, 2008)

murphyslaw;690585 said:


> I like the concept, but im not sure if the usefulness is there. I really liked the forks but again how often would someone use it.


There are hundreds of impklements out there for different tasks. I use my snowplow for 4 months and it works great.
With this hitch I use 
forklifts 
rakes
booms for lifting trussess 
and many other implements.
I can even go pick up new implements a tractor supply wihout using a trailor.
Thanks for you opinion


----------



## pegleg (Dec 15, 2008)

ScnicExcellence;690590 said:


> great idea but not sure how many people would buy it. i think the landscape rake if it was wider like the size of a plow that would be a better idea. the dirt scoop is cool but not worth the time because i could have a worker do it faster with a shovel and wheel barrel. thw box scraper was alright but why not just use a wider one like the size of a back plow blade? the forklift idea is good but only if it could lift alot of weight, like about a skid of sod of interlock. be hard to do that with it unless you redo your plow mounts and brackets. maybe a tiller attachment? maybe a bigger dirt shovel?


There are currently rakes and other implements available of different sizes.
I can attach the dirt scoop in 5 minutes and have it full in seconds. There is also a trigger on this dirt scoop for dumping. My wife likes planting a garden. We have friends who live 5 miles who have cow fertilizer. I am able to pickup a load of fertilizer 5 miles away and bring it home and dump it never touching a shovel. The forks can lift washers, dryers and anything that weighs less than the plowblade removed. I think it is a gteat benefit to homeowners,


----------



## m.williams (Jan 17, 2009)

hydro_37;690402 said:


> I agree you get an A for effort but I see a very limited market for it.
> I tried something like that with a Western blade a few years ago for moving boat lifts and it worked but the weight is way too far out in front of the truck and kills the front end.


ha cant get any better then the old fords, did the same thing with a western setup on a 1986 ford 250, work truck, beat to hell cant kill the thing, wil post pictures when i get em, but u cant kill this thing


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

Like others have said, A+ for effort, but that would be MURDER on your front end.

I see a very limited market for that.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Nooooooooo


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

augerandblade;719612 said:


> Nooooooooo


Great Post Sir. +1


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

I am thankful every year when i finally take my blade off the truck. I give a nod and a tilt of a beer to the good lord that my truck made it through another 4 months of pure hell that i put it through. I couldnt imagine beating the crap outta my truck year round. Good way to be at your local parts dealer every other day. The weight capacity in the front isnt set up for doing them kinda chores all the time. Great idea. Just not feasible in my opinion. I hope you can make some money off of it tho, someones gotta make some money in this "booming' economy!  payup


----------

